# Painting over V plaster ( hey Roamer!)



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I am bidding on a house that has a room of venetian plaster that the new owners don't like and want it painted over. I suspect that it has been finished with wax ( grrr) . 
I have heard that M Spirits will dissolve and remove it, but never have tried it.

Going to probably also wash down after the MS with Krud Kutter and oil prime. 

Anyone else done this?

Roaddog?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

BrushJockey said:


> I am bidding on a house that has a room of venetian plaster that the new owners don't like and want it painted over. I suspect that it has been finished with wax ( grrr) .
> I have heard that M Spirits will dissolve and remove it, but never have tried it.
> 
> Going to probably also wash down after the MS with Krud Kutter and oil prime.
> ...


 
Patience, grasshopper, patience, check [email protected] 9


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

When we redid my floors, my living room had a lot of wax on them. We used mineral spirits to cut the wax and wiped it up with a big box of rags. The down side is the fumes of course.










That's a 94 year old floor, so it has some character. :whistling2:


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I have some of the Bio-Zapp de-stinkilizer- wonder what that would do to straight spirits?.. or ammonia for that matter.


----------

